

Kongregate.com now has a mobile version - not_an_alien
http://m.kongregate.com/

======
yumraj
Hmm.. just in time for Google I/O and the launch of Flash 10.1 beta on
Android.

~~~
adk
Came here to say this.

------
tbeseda
Slick. Unfortunately, many of the games don't scale down well- Text is hard to
read. Not too mention many require a keyboard and don't handle touch events.
In the future I hope we have a catalog or great mobile web games like this. A
lot of potential for Kongregate.

~~~
dougmccune
And which games did you play that require the keyboard? Or that you actually
know wouldn't work perfectly fine with touch interaction? These are games
highlighted for mobile use. Each one I tried (only about 8) was fine without
any keyboard interaction. Or was the "flash wasn't designed for touchscreens"
argument just too easy to grasp on to that you didn't actually try any of the
games?

------
ryoshu
Sweet! Let me pull this up on my iPhone.

------
someone_here
I guess this is for N900 users? What other current mobiles have Flash?

~~~
commandar
Android should be getting official Flash support with the 2.2 announcement at
Google I/O tomorrow.

~~~
someone_here
But nothing else at the moment.

